# Political parties seek termination of ‘rigged’ voter registration



## Disir (Jul 14, 2018)

Amid perpetuation of pre-election tensions, prominent leaders of political parties and alliances heaped scorns on a “rigged and inappropriate” voter registration process, seeking a recommencement of registration with the use of biometric-based system.

In a meeting in Kabul on Saturday, leaders of major political parties stressed that transparency in upcoming election will be ensured solely by changing the current Single-Non-Transferable Vote (SNTV) system to Multi-Dimensional Representation (MDR).

Prominent political figures including Gulbuddin Hekmatyar, the head of Hizb-i-Islami Afghanistan, Salahuddin Hekmatyar, head of the Jamiat-i-Islami, Mohammad Mohaqiqi, head of the Wahdat-i-Islami, YounisQanoni, representative of the Herasat and Subat front, Bator Dostum, head of the JumbeshMelli, Syed Hamid Gilani, head of Mahaz-i-Melli, Anwar-ul-Haq Ahadi, head of Jabha-i-Nawin, Asadullah Saadati, head of Wahdat-i-Islami Afghanistan and Zarar Ahmad Muqbel, representative of Hamid Karzai attended the meeting.

Political parties seek termination of ‘rigged’ voter registration - Afghanistan Times

I wouldn't put much stock in these elections with all the fraud going on now.


----------

